# Purple Diesel Fem's



## P Jammers (Feb 3, 2013)

Buddy of mine took a Purple Diesel I had and made some fem beans. This is one one of the phenos I found right out the shoot.

Still a couple of weeks to go but wanted to get this up in the hopes he may see it.

















Smells exactly like momma, but is for sure yielding  a lot better.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2013)

yummy


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2013)

glad to see your alive and well 

looking dank as usual. 

burn on! :bong:


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 3, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> glad to see your alive and well
> 
> looking dank as usual.
> 
> burn on! :bong:


Bud of course. Good to see your doing it as well M8!
:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice Bro. Looks like candy.


----------



## juniorgrower (Feb 3, 2013)

Great looking buds P Jammers!


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 9, 2013)

And one last shot at the chop.

Grow with LED's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2013)

you have any seeds in that one..or is just what ya say..???

take care  and be safe  P..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2013)

Ya did that with Leds???? Never seen Buds like that from leds. Didnt know they could penatrate that deep.


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 10, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you have any seeds in that one..or is just what ya say..???
> 
> take care  and be safe  P..


Sorry bro not sure I understand the question. This one is not pollinated if that's what you're asking. If your asking if I have more seeds, then yes I do.
:hubba:



			
				WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Ya did that with Leds???? Never seen Buds like that from leds. Didnt know they could penatrate that deep.


Yeah, well I tried to explain that LED's crush it a while back but no one here was wanting to hear it here, so I gave up.

Not all LED's are created equal, but mine will produce Massive flowers on the right strains.

Not to dirty up the thread, but here is another example of an LED grown plant. Each of the branches ranged from 22", to 25" and they are about as big around as a baseball bat.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking killer as usual PJ...LED's have indeed come a long way. Might be my answer to Summer growing.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder if this is the same Purple D I had the privilege to grow out? Some real fine smoke that was.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 10, 2013)

i think LEDs have come a long way and i see more and more people using them

P Jammers i remember your other thread about LEDs and i will try to find it but do you have any pics of your LEDs? and what are the temps like with LEDs?


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 10, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is the same Purple D I had the  privilege to grow out? Some real fine smoke that was.


Sort of. This is one of her S1 babies.

This pheno finished 14 days ahead of her mom though.
:hubba:




			
				DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> i think LEDs have come a long way and i see more and more people using them
> 
> P Jammers i remember your other thread about LEDs and i will try to find it but do you have any pics of your LEDs? and what are the temps like with LEDs?


Running the following 6 units is about 1/4 the heat I had with fully air cooled XXXL's with 1000's, and these are in a sealed room not vented. 

Pre install pic


----------



## niteshft (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you found a keeper in that lot PJ, I haven't had as much luck but I also haven't tried but a couple seed. I guess I need to pop a few more.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 12, 2013)

PJ, how many plants do you run under those 6 lights? I run 1 plant per light with my 6s.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2013)

i was going to get a 600 led for my area but i lost the auction....it wasnt one of the cheap chinese ones either and i was really bummed as i missed the final bidding on it.


still want to get a few of them no doubt. soon!


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 12, 2013)

niteshft said:
			
		

> PJ, how many plants do you run under those 6 lights? I run 1 plant per light with my 6s.


YGPM


----------



## A6 Grower (Mar 27, 2013)

That purple diesel is amazing looking, Glad to see your still killing it with the LEDS, I may try to get some this summer to save my A/C some work. Keep growing that dank PJ!!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 27, 2013)

P Jammers said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I tried to explain that LED's crush it a while back but no one here was wanting to hear it here, so I gave up.




not true at all


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 31, 2013)

What brand are those Led's?  Killer buddage.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 26, 2013)

A6 Grower said:
			
		

> That purple diesel is amazing looking, Glad to see your still killing it with the LEDS, I may try to get some this summer to save my A/C some work. Keep growing that dank PJ!!!



Good to see you A6, I didn't know you were over here.

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## hashcraze956 (Oct 26, 2013)

As a pro LED man I support you ! 

Keep it up ! 

I use LED grow Lights !


----------



## cubby (Oct 26, 2013)

P.Jammers is no longer here.....but I'll pass along your words of encouragement.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 26, 2013)

He's still a member it looks like.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2013)

I havent seen him in a spell either here nor other site....I was fortunate to get some these Femms and had a killer one out back this summer....cant wait to drop more...Never tried LED lights so no comment

:48:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

would love to see P Jammers come back around, lots and lots of people now are starting the switch from T5/HPS to LEDs, would be nice to chat with someone whos had such great success with LEDs...


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> would love to see P Jammers come back around



Don't hold your breath, lol.


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2013)

PJ is fine but like Mel said, don't hold your breath waiting for him to come back here.  He tried helping peeps out with LED's last time and I don't think he wants to deal with the Bravo Sierra that comes with talking LED growing here.  It's a shame because he knows his stuff and could be an asset here.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 29, 2013)

hashcraze956 said:
			
		

> As a pro LED man I support you !
> 
> Keep it up !
> 
> I use LED grow Lights !


 Thanks



			
				cubby said:
			
		

> P.Jammers is no longer here.....but I'll pass along your words of encouragement.


Beat ya. Did my 6 month check in today.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I havent seen him in a spell either here nor other  site....I was fortunate to get some these Femms and had a killer one out  back this summer....cant wait to drop more...Never tried LED lights so  no comment
> 
> :48:


Did you have any pics of that Purp D? Any issues with Hermies? I have heard there were some, but haven't seen one myself.



			
				sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> would love to see P Jammers come back around, lots  and lots of people now are starting the switch from T5/HPS to LEDs,  would be nice to chat with someone whos had such great success with  LEDs...


Thanks for the kind words. Whatcha wanting to know?



			
				Melvan said:
			
		

> Don't hold your breath, lol.


May have been able to actually.




			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> PJ is fine but like Mel said, don't hold your  breath waiting for him to come back here.  He tried helping peeps out  with LED's last time and I don't think he wants to deal with the Bravo  Sierra that comes with talking LED growing here.  It's a shame because  he knows his stuff and could be an asset here.



Thanks for the kind words brother, and yeah you pretty much nailed it. Helping anyone outside of my home base is pretty much non existent now a days. Just don't need that kind if stress in my life anymore. Way too effin old.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

no hermies...pics in my "outdoor Thread"...and am working with niteshft on his project...

:48:


----------

